# تعلم الترجمة



## صناعي1 (24 يونيو 2009)

اذا كانت لديك الهمة القيام بالترجمة لكنك لا تعرف كيف. اقدم لك هذا الكتاب و عنوانه: كيف تترجم لمحمد حسن يوسف
لتحميل الكتاب من هذه الصفحة
http://saaid.net/Doat/hasn/t.htm


----------



## shanchi (24 يونيو 2009)

*مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
*


----------



## مهندس الامبراطورية (25 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## صناعي1 (27 يونيو 2009)

و هذا رابط لخدمة الترجمة المقدمة من جوجل Slide 9 .O {font-size:149%;} http://translate.google.com/translate_t
​


----------



## عرااااقية (13 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوي ومشكور على الموقع الرائع


----------



## صناعي1 (18 يوليو 2009)

عرااااقية قال:


> السلام عليكم اخوي ومشكور على الموقع الرائع



و عليكم السلام، حياك الله اختي، اتمنى الفائدة للجميع


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (17 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم وبارك الله فيكم على هذه المجهودات الطيبة


----------



## saadkh (22 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور عشت على الموقع


----------



## صناعي1 (23 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لكم على المرور
و حياكم الله


----------



## msandah (23 أغسطس 2009)

جعله الله في منزان حسناتك


----------



## msandah (23 أغسطس 2009)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك §شكرا§


----------



## mnci (23 أغسطس 2009)

جزيت الخير
...................................


----------



## dyazid91 (23 أغسطس 2009)

*جعله الله في منزان حسناتك​**مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
*​*
*


----------



## صناعي1 (27 أغسطس 2009)

حياكم الله، و بارك بكم
شرفتم الموضوع


----------



## sabsaby (24 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك مباركته للأنبياء والمرسلين
أبو مجد


----------



## ارهينيوس (24 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر ع الملف


----------



## العولقـــي (25 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور وما قصرت نريد اناس مثلك في المنتدى لكي يفيدونا لان اهم شي في حياة المهندس ان يرتاح نفسيا عند القراءة ولا يمل مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## صناعي1 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

ابو مجد، ارهينيوس، العولقي
اهلا بكم شرفتم الموضوع بمروركم


----------



## علي الصغير (26 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يجزيك خير علي المجهود
كان لي اقتراح ليه بدل ما نفضل نشكرك بالكلام والمشاركات نشكرك بطريقة تانية 
ان احنا نقرا الكتاب ونبتدي نناقش افكاره حتي يستفيد الجميع


----------



## nada_21 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## HussamBarri (26 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا ......................................................


----------



## صناعي1 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

علي الصغير قال:


> ربنا يجزيك خير علي المجهود
> كان لي اقتراح ليه بدل ما نفضل نشكرك بالكلام والمشاركات نشكرك بطريقة تانية
> ان احنا نقرا الكتاب ونبتدي نناقش افكاره حتي يستفيد الجميع



اخ علي اشكر اقتراحك الايجابي، و اتمنى بالفعل لو نقرأ الكتاب لنستفيد و خصوصا من لديهم قدرة على استخدام اللغات الاجنبية بشكل ممتاز. فنحن بحاجة لجهود عظيمة لتعريب العلوم.



nada_21 قال:


> جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك



شكرا على المرور


----------



## Eng.Ahmad_Ab (27 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

مشكور يا أخوي


----------



## محمد بدرى جابر (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم اخوي ومشكور على الموقع الرائع*
علي الجهد المزول الرئع منك​


----------



## صناعي1 (6 أكتوبر 2009)

eng.ahmad_ab قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> مشكور يا أخوي



و عليكم السلام، حياك الله اخي


محمد بدرى جابر قال:


> *السلام عليكم اخوي ومشكور على الموقع الرائع*
> علي الجهد المزول الرئع منك​


و عليكم السلام، تسلم اخي و اتمنى الفائدة للجميع


----------



## صناعي1 (6 أكتوبر 2009)

أود من الاخوة الذين يستخدمون خدمة الترجمة من موقع جوجل ان نساهم في جعل هذه الخدمة افضل و ذلك بان نشارك في وضع الترجمة التي نراها مناسبة في حال لم تكن ترجمة الموقع دقيقة و هذا من شأنه ان يجعل الموقع افضل مع مرور الوقت.

و لعمل ذلك، اضغط على الرابط: Contribute a better translation بعدها يفتح صندوق يحتوي ترجمة الموقع الاصلية, بحيث يمكنك تعديلها و كتابة الترجمة بالطريقة التي تراها صحيحة.

طبعا مهم جدا الا نضع ترجمة الا ان كنا متأكدين من صحتها لانها تستخدم من قبل فريق جوجل في تحسين خدمة الترجمة.

الصورة توضح ذلك


----------



## محمد رضوان الشريف (25 أكتوبر 2009)

رائع. أنا أمارس الترجمة منذ سنوات طويلة لكن كنت بحاجة فعلية لكتب تناقش هذه الموضوعات نظرا لضعف الترجمة في بلادنا لأسباب أغلبها اقتصادي


----------



## صناعي1 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

محمد رضوان الشريف قال:


> رائع. أنا أمارس الترجمة منذ سنوات طويلة لكن كنت بحاجة فعلية لكتب تناقش هذه الموضوعات نظرا لضعف الترجمة في بلادنا لأسباب أغلبها اقتصادي



حياك الله اخي


----------



## ابو تريكه الخضري (14 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور على المعلومات المفيده


----------



## صناعي1 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

ابو تريكه الخضري قال:


> مشكور على المعلومات المفيده



حياك الله، نورت الموضوع


----------



## ابو عبدالله الثاني (14 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك على ما قدمت


----------



## عمادsss (15 يناير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## eng. ahmed elkady (16 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ام لين (23 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي علي الموقع المفيد


----------



## صانع الغد (30 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## Medoo2007 (4 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## assem88 (1 مارس 2010)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk you


----------



## شكري المغرب (15 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييلا


----------

